# Using iphone to tv through appleTV



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I have an appleTV that I am trying to use to project lesson information for my classroom onto a large screen tv from my iphone 6s. I worked it all out, but then realized that if someone calls me or I want to use my phone during class, everything would be displayed, including incoming phone call numbers and texts. Is this how it would actually work? Is there a way I can just have the screen I want projected from my phone showing, while being able to use my phone at the same time? I was also wondering if the screen would retain the image when my phone goes to sleep.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Could really use some help here!


----------

